

Never play another man’s game - hgezim
http://www.barnetttalks.com/2013/04/metacompetition-competing-over-game-to.html

======
hgezim
From personal experience, envy and jealousy often result from playing someone
else's game.

Mark Twain illustrates playing someone else's game with this quote: “Never
argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat
you with experience.”

